

Ask HN: Has my IP been banned from HackerNews? - sebkomianos

I can&#x27;t access HackerNews since last night. Any page I try to access gives me the error (502) message below:<p>&quot;Yeah, that didn&#x27;t work. Try again, perhaps later?<p>Web server is returning an unknown error<p>There is an unknown connection issue between CloudFlare and the origin web server. As a result, the web page can not be displayed.&quot;<p>followed by a Ray ID, my IP address and the CloudFare Location.<p>The only unusual activity I had before that was that I changed my password and that I am trying to code a script to get some data from my submissions and comments here.
======
cloudflare
What's the Ray ID?

~~~
sebkomianos
It's a different one each time. Some examples:

d07066ee93c0749 d07068829a60749 d0720374a2700de

~~~
cloudflare
I'll poke around and have a look to see why. The Ray ID will be different each
time; it's a debugging feature that identifies the request when something goes
wrong.

If this persists please contact support AT cloudflare DOT com so we can track
it.

